

Y Combinator Apply - alexey_semeney

Hy, I'm Co-Founder AtContent. We applied to Y Combinator - how to know that I have msg? Email or what?
======
bfarr
I had the exact same question, but either way we should hear back today.

Did anyone receive a confirmation email when they applied? I was looking
through my inbox and didn't see one

~~~
alexey_semeney
Ok, understood you. I checked even spam - nothing. Waiting :)

